# What's on your christmas list?????



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

i know it's not even thanksgivng yet and i'm already thinking about christmas:biggrin2:

so i was wondering what every body else is hoping for??


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

BUMP

I think it's time to fill up this thread 

I want lots of stuff for my bunnies, Maze Haven - Deluxe Treat Basket etc etc

I also want a few CD's, Basshunter Album, Leona Lewis..

Etcha Sketch 

I need to find my list.. I think my nan has it.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm getting a digital camera because I'm sick of crappy camera phone pictures. The rest of my presents will be surprises.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have asked for things for my buns. I don't get pleasure out of Christmas anymore but still get it out of seeing my buns happy.


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, the only thing I defintly know I'm getting is a new phone.
I HATE being told what I'm getting for Christmas. Its so annoying!


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 30, 2008)

well......i know what i want.....it's small but shines a LOT!!!.....lol....DOug and i have been together for 2 years and i'm going to be 31 this february so i'm kinda hoping he'll pop the question. so i'm wishing but not trying to think about it too much.....in case it doesn't happen then i don't want to be depressed.


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> well......i know what i want.....it's small but shines a LOT!!!.....lol....DOug and i have been together for 2 years and i'm going to be 31 this february so i'm kinda hoping he'll pop the question. so i'm wishing but not trying to think about it too much.....in case it doesn't happen then i don't want to be depressed.


Awwh!

That would be so nice if he does  

I hope he does, I know that will really make your Christmas special!

Best luck..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> well......i know what i want.....it's small but shines a LOT!!!.....lol....DOug and i have been together for 2 years and i'm going to be 31 this february so i'm kinda hoping he'll pop the question. so i'm wishing but not trying to think about it too much.....in case it doesn't happen then i don't want to be depressed.


That would be my dream present too lol!! Sadly I don't think it's going to happen... Steve doesn't want to get married  His parents divorced and it had a bad effect on him so he's convince that all marriages end badly.... My parents are still happily married and I believe in happy endings lol....


Slightly more realistically, the things I would like are a camcorder, but that's quite expensive. I would also really like a new watch, either  this one  or  this one! 

I've also mentioned some Benefit makeup and some more Clinique moisturiser..... 

No idea what my parents are getting me. Now that I'm older they don't spend a lot on me. They tend to get me something 'practical' that they think I might need rather than want.... My mum hinted at a new microwave lol, but I don't want that as an Xmas present! How can I play with that on Christmas morning? 

Steve informed me on the phone today that he has bought all of my presents, and apparently I'm going to be 'sooooo happy' with them! I am VERY curious now lol... .I'm wondering if the Flemmie is on the way...


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 30, 2008)

don't feel bad Jen....i want it but pretty sure i'm not getting it. both doug and i were married before and both divorced now. so he's not in any rush. but my "clock" is ticking and i want to have a family.....lol.....btw, i like the first watch that you want for christmas.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2008)

Well since money is tight for everyone we decided to only buy for the kids, which stinks cause that means i wont get anything,lol. my hubby and i will exchange gifts but will only have a budget of maybe 50 for each other so nothing great. I got the hubby an mp3 player, i did go out and buy the adults something small but that is it.


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 30, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Well since money is tight for everyone we decided to only buy for the kids, which stinks cause that means i wont get anything,lol. my hubby and i will exchange gifts but will only have a budget of maybe 50 for each other so nothing great. I got the hubby an mp3 player, i did go out and buy the adults something small but that is it.


hey fran.....maybe your husband will give you another baby....hehehe......lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> How can I play with that on Christmas morning?


All I get is cash, because nobody knows what I want or it is too expensive. 
Every year I would buy a new lens or _camera  _with funds collected from holiday pay, tax refunds, and cash I received.

This year, my wife and Ihave Sarah Brightman concerttickets (Dec 10) as Christmas presents.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad guys.. I think that us girls in love want a ring as the sign of "forever".
I kinda want it too, but Nate still isn't divorced. They've been separated for over 5 years, and he's never seen her since he left. No cash to pay a divorce lawyer, and she's looking for support for her child (he's not Dad). We're hoping to ride it out until she finds a new sugar daddy to marry her... that's probably 10 years away, tho... I don't see it happening any time soon.

BACK ON TOPIC>>> I want to not have to travel around this Christmas. That's pretty much it. Nate and I usually spend christmas travelling the highways between all of our families' homes. Sucks, but we're not old, and we don't have kids (so no excuse for not going).

Ooooh... I already know that Nate got me Gwen Stefani's L.A.M.B. perfume. It's heavenly!

I have no idea what I'm getting him. Sez he wants clothing, but he's such a fussy dresser that I might as well hand him a wad of cash, and send him to the men's stores!
Probably a Shiatsu back massager would go over well


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Truthfully


I want a happy son. I will be hard pressed to get that this year. 
I want grateful children this year. There are a lot of people giving them reallywonderful things. I want their eyes to shine. I want thank yous spilling forth, I want them to hug and ooo and ahhh over everything, making those who are giving the gifts so pleased that they took the time and effort to give them those things. 
I want my house clean by Christmas Eve. I had no idea how enormous of an undertaking it would be, but it hasn't had a thorough cleaning since before I broke my leg in April. I can't get up and down off the floor to pick things up very easily. I forgot to bring my wheelchair home this long weekend to get me closer to the floor but still mobile. The kids are going to be terrible help because they will want to keep everything more than I do. It just has to get done. 
That's it. I know what my hubby is getting for me, because we did a couple joint gifts for each other. I really don't need anything else. It's not my year. Last year was my year.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 30, 2008)

My mum keeps asking me what I want for xmas but i really dont know what to say!! Its just a few things I need rather then want like money for hawk food/cj's vaccines and neuter/rat cage (want to build it myself), leather for the hawks equipment and a hood block for the hawks or what I would LOVE would be a 6x4 shed with electrics and rat/mouse racks built inside for the hawks but considering they are like Â£1200 I doubt I would get that anytime soon. But then again with money being sparce I dont really WANT to ask for anything :?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 30, 2008)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Truthfully
> 
> 
> [*]I want grateful children this year.



Funny you should say that, I was at my aunties a few days ago and her friend came over and she was saying about xmas and that money is tight this year and her kids wont like it. I was think *say what?* (she had spent Â£700 already on xmas so money is hardly tight, but then it got me thinking. And I know I am not the one sometimes to go on about kids being un-grateful, but I have *never* since I was about 10 years old asked for something that I didnt actually need, I have always asked for something I need for my pets, or some clothes etc and it just seems when I talk to alot of kids they never had that kind of halt, there parents got them what they wanted and I dont think them kids have got that kind of sense that money dosent grow on trees. Aaaanyway, back to the topic lol.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 30, 2008)

*Here is my Christmas list. :biggrin2:*

*Blue October- Foiled (Music CD)*
*Nickelback- Dark Horse (Music CD)*
*Petsmart Gift Card*
*PetCo Gift Card*
*Cash for bunny stuff online*
*Cute Rabbit Figurines*
*Wall Picture Frame (4 pic slots) *


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2008)

I want my parents to understand they don't have to give, period, but especially with them being in such a tight financial situation right now.

My brother and I split their gas cost for the winter, so their heating is set - and for now they have my washing machine & dryer since theirs went out (washer went out, dryer door was duct taped in order to keep it closed). They think the machines are on *loan* but if I buckle down enough I should be able to buy myself another set by the middle of January.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 30, 2008)

I asked for a purple iPod Nano but feel a little guilty now, given all the economic problems. :? I also asked for the Twilight books so I hope I like them, I know the target audience is younger than me. But my mum goes crazy at Christmas, I will get far far too much!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 30, 2008)

I've asked for:

Gucci Perfume
Mamma Mia CD
A pair of shoes and a handbag I really want from Clarks (but I will use my discount )
A pair of Yeti boots, which I convinced my Mum to buy on eBay so I know I'm getting them.
A ski jacket.

Thats it really, apart from the odd little thing. Most of my family have already got my presents, they bought them before I asked for stuff so I don't know what they are! But apparently they are good according to my Mum.

Also, my Dad is a difficult one. He is fairly well off although I don't live with him or see him more than a few times a year since he disappeared off to Hampshire to live with his 20-something wife closer in age to me than him....

So before that I would always get one big expensive present. Usually electrical. Like a TV when I was 12.... really silly things just to say 'here, have a present to prove that I love you'. Then he married Debbie, who is like the most thoughtful person ever, very fashionable and always knows all the designers and stuff. From then on I got the best presents ever. I got all sorts of cute little hats and fashionable jewellery, nice make-up (not that kind of make-up your Grandparents buy you from BHS like they have done since you were 10... when actually all you want is a nice Body Shop mascara or whatever, not 12 different eyeshadows in rainbow colours). She got me a whole set of LancÃ³me Juicy Tube lip glosses last year and I loved them.

Then they had to go and get a divorce didn't they? LOL. Now I'm going to be back to giants boxes of Meccano or remote control cars..... :foreheadsmack:I'm thinking of asking for a Macbook, as a joint Christmas/18th Birthday present, but I have a feeling that's wishful thinking....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I've asked for:
> 
> A pair of Yeti boots, which I convinced my Mum to buy on eBay so I know I'm getting them.


What, are Yeti boots?!:?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well since money is tight for everyone we decided to only buy for the kids, which stinks cause that means i wont get anything,lol. my hubby and i will exchange gifts but will only have a budget of maybe 50 for each other so nothing great. I got the hubby an mp3 player, i did go out and buy the adults something small but that is it.
> ...





oh my god ,lol!!!!!!!! I am ok with the four that i have for right now,lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2008)

I want boring things. A new bathrobe, maybe a new pair of slippers, some books, a dutch oven, a cake plate with cover... Other than those, money would really be most useful for me! Next semester I'll be taking classes again, which means I can only work part time so won't be making as much money, but I'll of course still need to pay my rent and bills and somehow pay for school :shock: I don't get in state tuition so it's really expensive. My mom is going to help me pay (thanks, mom!) and the school has a payment plan. Really though, I've lived here for 3 years and should be paying in state tuition now, but the university likes to squeeze as much money out of the students as possible and are making me pay out of state, which is double the cost. I try not to think about it too much because it just makes me mad. So yeah, money would be great


----------



## Striker (Nov 30, 2008)

My List

Video camera that costs $119

The love seat in my living room or a new one that has the foot rests.

This is stuff ill have to buy with my own money from x-mas

Ressistance 2

Quantum of Solace the video game (i own all the james bond games except that one)

Left 4 Dead

Ressistance fall of man

Speakers for my room. 

Unlikely Stuff

Neon lights for my room.

PSP

PS3 (already have one, but i want my own.)

I have finnaly hit the age where i longer want Transformers so I'm looking for stuff for my room. I want it to be the greatest game room ever.



Sunnys list.

Wooden house instead of the shoe boxes

Lots of vegies

A girl friend (not happening)

For the cat to leave me alone

A new litter box (he has destoyed his current one)

More newspaper

To be left alone in a room for several hours (he likes being alone)

A bed


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I want boring things. A new bathrobe,


You sound like my son. I asked him last night what he wants for Christmas (he knows our budget this year is about $50 - $100 per person - max)...and he said, "I was thinking the other night I'd like a really nice bathrobe...either hunter green or navy blue.."

What - no computer games?

No CDs?

No books by favorite authors?

Sheesh!

Of course - that will make my life somewhat easier. We're also hoping to give him $100 or so to get caught up/ahead on his bills...in addition to whatever we can give him for Christmas.

Robin & I were talking on the way home from Walmart today about how this is going to be a "smaller" Christmas for us. She was like, "What was the most you've ever spent on us?" and I said, "$200 each one year..usually though its $50 - $100...maybe $150..".

Anyway - neither of my kids really know what they want (other than the warm robe) ... so its making it a bit tough 

Thankfully - I still have time for them to get their lists to me!


----------



## BethM (Nov 30, 2008)

I pretty much already know what Jason got me. There's a book I've been looking at for awhile now, and last time I got a good (40% off) coupon at Borders, we stopped in but I couldn't find it in stock, so I got something else instead. On the way to the car, Jason said, "that's ok because I was thinking of getting you the other book for Christmas." Then, a couple weeks ago, while we were eating dinner, he got a call and said he would "pick it up tomorrow," but just said it was my Christmas gift. I hope that means he ordered me the hardcover, instead of the softcover the stores had in stock. So it's nice he noticed something I wanted and got it for me, but also a little anticlimactic that I already know what it is.

I think the only other thing I want is some artwork I saw at a furniture store, 3 nice pictures of sort-of-floral in nice plain black frames that would go really well in my dining room, but they are pricey ($80/each, and I'd want all 3:shock, but I don't think I'll be getting those. Jason's mom and sister were around when I first saw them, though, so maybe they'll show up.

I'm getting Jason an mp3 player, he used to use his PSP for one, but is tired of carrying that huge thing around, and has been looking at Zunes when we go to the stores. He keeps telling me it's too expensive for me to get for him, but then sighs around about wanting one, so I think I'm just going to get it for him. He wants to get rid of his PSP, so maybe if he thinks I spent too much money, he'll give me whatever $$ he gets for the PSP/games he has for it. Or not, that would be fine, too.

My family doesn't exchange gifts, so I just have to buy for Jason and his mom/dad/sister. And my friend in CA, she wants a new camera, so I'll probably get her a giftcard and some other assorted little goodies.

Edit: Just remembered, I'm hoping to get some Best Buy giftcards, 'cause I really want the LG Blu-Ray player that will also stream NetFlix onto the tv. But it's really expensive, and we don't actually have any movies on blu-ray, but I'd SO love to stream Netflix onto the tv instead of watching on my computer. I think if I can find a coupon, and if we get some giftcards, it will be cheap enough that Jason will agree to it. (That's how we bought our xbox360 last christmas.)


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gift Certificates and A Vanilla credit card.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 30, 2008)

I really want a surprise! But I won't, I never do lol. From Father dear i'm getting a green iPod nano chromatic thats birthday and christmas from him and Jacqui and the boys. :biggrin2:. From mum I've mentioned a video camera or digital camera that does video for birthday and Xmas so I can document my trip, but she wouldn't have been listening so she'll just give me money probably......Gma and Gdad are getting me a suitcase or lonely planet guide to Italy :biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

A suitcase ?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 30, 2008)

I want a new phone, some DVDs and CDs, um...some video games, and that's pretty much it. 

My family keeps asking me what I want, butI say nothing, I can't really think of anything. Now that I have my own money, I just seen stuff I liked and bought it in the past, so I guess that was my mistake.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> A suitcase ?


She's going on a trip to Italy/London next year! 

Or did you mean that you want a suitcase? :?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 1, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've asked for:
> ...


They are like furry boots. Like really furry. Kinda like ugg boots, but covered in fur. really thick fur, like yeti feet! I'm weird, OK.... 

Like this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DARK-BROWN-YETI-BOOTS-FAUX-FUR-YETTI-RETRO-SIZE-4-FLAT_W0QQitemZ390011851070QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item390011851070&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Except the ones I'm getting are O'Neill, so they are a bit less cheap-looking, although still as weird...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 1, 2008)

Fran, those are some boots! 



what i _really_ want is for my mom to let me have a Crested Gecko(she wants to know _how_ she ended up with a gecko loving teenager:shock. but i'm not sure that's gonna happen, but i do know i'll bet getting-

a few CDs, some 'body mist'P)....um....not sure what else, i'm hard to buy for this year


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 1, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pinksalamander wrote: *
> ...


OMG - I LOVE those boots. 

Of course - if I asked for them from Art or the kids they'd laugh their rears off thinking it was a joke....since its warm enough here at Christmas to have our roses bloom....

But I love those boots. If I was living back in Alaska (or Maine) - I'd be asking for them too....


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

I also want money so I can put together a simple bunny first aid kit. For emergencies that aren't bad enough to take to the vet but that has like medicine etc...


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 2, 2008)

My mother is getting me.

A laptop worth â¬900 plus the insurance â¬250 something.

Guitar hero band kit â¬195 for the wii.

Then with money I get from friends and family I want to get 4 more rabbits. 


2 angoras and 2 american fuzzy lops. I am defo getting the fuzzys, Not sure about the angoras They could be crosses. But I know I can get angora/lop crosses so that's a start. I hope I can get purebred angoras aswell.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > well......i know what i want.....it's small but shines a LOT!!!.....lol....DOug and i have been together for 2 years and i'm going to be 31 this february so i'm kinda hoping he'll pop the question. so i'm wishing but not trying to think about it too much.....in case it doesn't happen then i don't want to be depressed.
> ...


Lol, even though we call each other "husband" and "wife", Pat and I are not legally married. We have been together for 16 years. I mention getting married every year, but no luck so far. Maybe when we've been together 20 years. He did get me a beautiful 2 carat ring to appease me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

This year Pat and I are getting a 52" flat screen TV as a joint gift. I'm also getting him a tablet computer that he mentioned wanting. I have no idea if he is getting me an individual gift or not.

From the family - we decided we really don't need anything except for big ticket items. So we have asked them to make a donation to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue in our name.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *purplepeacock wrote: *
> ...



16 years?!! Wow! I'm not showing this to Steve cos I don't want him to get any funny ideas lol... I told him I wont wait forever. He wants to be with me forever, and have kids, buy a house etc, but for some strange reason I feel old-fashioned about things like that and I want to do it all properly. So that means, love marriage, and THEN the babies in the baby carriage!  I was shopping with my mum today and we looked in the window of an expensive jewellers... I said I'd settle for the Â£13,000 platinum solitaire diamond!! :shock: 


Oooh I know what part of my present is as well from my parents as well. Me and mum were buying Clinique gifts for my best friend and her friends and she got me the Dramatically Different Moisturising Gel that I've run out of and the makeup remover  I've also asked her for the watch I posted above, and a salt pig, LOL! I really, really want a salt pig! :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be asking for a designer hair do, with hi-lites and all. That's the kind of thing that always cheers me up


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I don't get in state tuition so it's really expensive.


This is OT - but I'm curious. Why did you go up to Alaska for college?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 6, 2008)

I've just been shopping and I'm so proud of myself I only spent like Â£3 on myself (on a pair of really nice leather shoes! Â£3!!!)

I bought some Christmas presents today and sussed out what to get. I got my friend a set of eyeshadows from Body Shop, my other friend a book of Oscar Wilde quotes, and my friend Alan Carr's autobiography. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 6, 2008)

This is gonna sound stupid but here goes...

The only thing I want, the one sincere thing I want, is to feel and know that I am loved. I know I am logically, but I don't feel it. That's what I want.

That's it.


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Sophie, it's not stupid, not at all!!!

It's a great thing to want, I just hope you get it  [HUG]


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*responds to bump*

I am pretty sure that my mum and dad are getting me the watch I want.... bless them! I had to swiftly divert my mum from getting me a new microwave shock because she thought for some random reason I wanted one lol..... She is also hunting for a salt pig that I want! This one:







:biggrin2:


----------



## BethM (Dec 11, 2008)

Jen, I hope you get your salt pig! I bought myself one this past spring and I love it! I got the Nigella Lawson one, it looks like a big black egg on my counter. I put kosher salt in it, and it's so wonderful for adding salt while I'm cooking. I use a teaspoon (with a black handle to match) measure as a scoop, so it's really convenient, but also the opening is big enough I can just reach in and grab a pinch if I need to. I don't know anyone around here who has one or even knows what one is, and that's their loss, I think. 

Salt pigs are awesome!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> Jen, I hope you get your salt pig! I bought myself one this past spring and I love it! I got the Nigella Lawson one, it looks like a big black egg on my counter. I put kosher salt in it, and it's so wonderful for adding salt while I'm cooking. I use a teaspoon (with a black handle to match) measure as a scoop, so it's really convenient, but also the opening is big enough I can just reach in and grab a pinch if I need to. I don't know anyone around here who has one or even knows what one is, and that's their loss, I think.
> 
> Salt pigs are awesome!!!


YES! Finally someone who hasn't thought I'm a complete looney and asked me what on earth I'm on about!! I've seen the Nigella Lawson ones, I do quite like them, but I own nothing made by Le Creuset, and I love it lol, just can't afford it.... so that will be my one Le Creuset piece  Although I'll be happy with any make.... I use sea salt all the time in cooking, and it's a pain in the bum to have to reach into the box every time to get it, plus it looks ugly having a box on my kitchen side lol.... I've been wanting one for aaages but sort of found it hard to justify the expense of one lol... It'll be such a great present! 

*Ok Jen, calm down!*


----------



## Sabine (Dec 11, 2008)

How does the salt stay dry in those things. Would the kitchen steam not make it all damp?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> How does the salt stay dry in those things. Would the kitchen steam not make it all damp?


Supposedly, they are constructed in such a way that they allow easy access to the salt, but keeping it dry from steam etc and protected from vapours! Genius huh? I've never used one before, but I've heard great things about them.... and it would look SO good on my kitchen worktop lol!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> How does the salt stay dry in those things. Would the kitchen steam not make it all damp?


i'm wondering about that and dust


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How does the salt stay dry in those things. Would the kitchen steam not make it all damp?
> ...


It doesn't last long enough in my kitchen to gather dust lol!  I use it a lot in cooking, but I've noticed that my overally consumption of salt has reduced a lot, by seasoning things as I cook them, I need less, therefore eat less!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

I give. Why do they call it a pig. It doesn't look anything like a pig.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I give. Why do they call it a pig. It doesn't look anything like a pig.


I remember when I was a child we used to have a salt cellar in the shape of a pig. But why that one is called a pig beats me


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I give. Why do they call it a pig. It doesn't look anything like a pig.


I *think* because of the shape of the opening on them is the shape of a pig's nose? Don't quote me on that though!!


----------



## BethM (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what my salt pig looks like:






The shape of the top keeps dust out, and I have never had the salt clump up in it from moisture, even though I use salt without non-clumping agents and it gets pretty humid here in the summer. This photo makes it look like the opening is up, but it's really more facing the front. When I spray the kitchen counter down to clean, I either just move the salt pig, or I'll turn it towards the wall while I spray, then just turn it back around when I'm done cleaning. 

I recently discovered a fabulous kitchen store that sells a few different salt pigs, but I love mine. I like the egg shape, and I love that it's black. It might have been nice if it came in red, so I could match my butter bell (the single red thing in my kitchen!). 

Edit: I think the ones with the shape like the one Jen wants are probably really good about keeping dust and stuff out, even more so than "the egg."


----------

